# Salt



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I have just started a new job and I have been sampling some of the coffee shops near to my new office. The office is on High Holborn, close to Tottenham Court Road tube station, opposite the Shaftsbury Theatre and the area is packed with them. Damson cafe, Flat Cap Espresso and Monmouth are all within a 3 minute walk and have all been sampled this week. The espresso from Flat Cap has been the best so far and I liked the brewed offering (V60) from Damson (although it has been variable and they do not seem to like making it).

Today I chose to try Salt (http://www.saltwc2.co.uk) in Covent Garden/Holborn. They were serving Square mile coffee and have a brewed offering using, what appeared to be, a Melitta dripper. The feel of the place is very basic with roughly white washed walls and little in the way of furnishings. There are high tables and stools in the window and on one side of the room and I believe there is another room with seating out the back. The coffee was very good but the food was great! They offer sandwiches, soups, pies, stews and cakes all baked, cooked and made on site. I had the sausage and lentil stew which was extremely hearty and delicious. Their breakfast menu looks very tempting too!

Finally I have found a coffee shop which does great, hearty food!!!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Must say that sounds great. Food is always a bit disappointing in my experience at cafes, standard sandwiches and over priced cup cakes. Pies and stews sounds right up my street, only the actual street is a long way away


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Jimbow your new office is 16 minutes walk away from where I'll be having my lectures!

We should meet for coffee one lunch time!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Jimbow - look out of your window - you see the big green, orange, yellow etc building (central st giles)? That's where I work! Defs up for meeting up for a coffee at some point.

I like the coffee from flat cap although the last espresso I had wasn't up to the usual high standards!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Always interested in meeting for a coffee!

I hope you are settling in okay Mark and you are enjoying it.

Lookseehear, I was looking at those offices today and thinking they looked pretty nice! There are some pretty decent food establishments in the units at the bottom too - I have long been a fan of Byrons and Jamie Oliver's restaurant looks interesting too.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Byron is great - they do brew dog and other craft beer to have with your burger! Union Jacks (Jamie Olivers place) I'm not so sure about. They gave us some free food and drinks when they first opened - it was nice but not really 'British' which is what you're expecting when you walk in.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dont bother with Jamies, a real rip off for what you get. Over priced flat-bread essentially!

Salt is great, we went there when it first opened, nice guys and they let me have a play on their machine! '' Some people find this coffee sour'' was their warning when we tried a previous version of redbrick, and indeed it was! Im sure they have the lastest one dialled in


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Just been to Salt for lunch and today they had a choice of 2 soups and 2 stews in addition to salads, sandwiches and cakes. I plumped for the pork and cider stew and it was awesome! They even gave me the choice of having dauphinoise potatoes with it - finally a coffee shop that does proper food!!!!

Espresso was excellent too - serving the current RedBrick.

As an aside, and further to my original post, I noticed that Damson cafe have now stopped serving their filter/brewed coffee offering.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

What are prices like for said stews?

I've noticed a few proper cafes selling decent food (or at least sandwiches and pastries).

The breakfast on Prufrocks on Sunday is the largest slice of sourdough bread toast you've ever seen with jam.

It looked truly epic!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds awesome, proper door stops!!

I think the stews are £4.50, or £8 with a portion of the potatoes.

They usually sell 2 types of home made pies too - Homeity, beef & ale and pork & rhubarb are all regulars.


----------



## Graef (Feb 17, 2014)

I found Salt last summer while in London for a few days, double espresso was top class. Chatted to the Barista and he was happy to talk espresso His first shot ran through looking blonde so he discarded that and the second tasted exceptional to me. I liked the extra thick cups which allowed me to take a little longer to enjoy the taste.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

I walked past a few weeks ago and it had closed ?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Walk past it yesterday and can confirm it now looks very closed ?


----------



## Graef (Feb 17, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> Walk past it yesterday and can confirm it now looks very closed ?


That is a great shame, I should have asked to buy one of their cups when I was there as a memento of a great espresso.


----------

